# Storing wood in a greenhouse



## rick2752 (Dec 1, 2009)

Do you guys think wood would season quicker or drier if left in a greenhouse type structure during summer. I wonder if being in a 100+ environment for a month or so then moved to dry storage would make it season quicker. Anyone ever try it or use clear plastic over their wood during summer?


----------



## iowa (Dec 1, 2009)

Interesting. My dad used to own several acres of greenhouses. This would be neat to know!!! I bet it would work though..


----------



## peterc38 (Dec 1, 2009)

The greenhouses I have been in typically have been quite humid, so I would theorize this would inhibit drying rather than enhance it.

As far as clear plastic, I see some people using it, but I prefer a more breathable material that would keep rain out, yet still allow for evaporation of the moisture inherent in the wood.

Personally, I like to let the sun and wind do its job and then cover just before the snow flies.


----------



## tibikedad (Dec 1, 2009)

I have a 9x12 greenhouse that had no growing plants in it this summer. Instead, I stored all my kindling in flower pots and trash barrels. Since there were no plants, there was no water, so all the wood really cooked. In addition, I have automatic vents that open when the temperature goes above 75 degrees. This is a very expensive way to season wood, but it works really well.


----------



## Jon E (Dec 1, 2009)

Something similar to what you are thinking - I had, at my former house, a shed that was roofed with clear Suntuf lexan panels. I did it to let in sunlight and avoid taking up wall space with windows. What I did not count on was the heat. In midsummer it would easily get up to 120+ degrees in there, and was even pretty warm in subzero temps if the sun was shining. I had a few pieces of lumber in there and it got really dry, really fast.

As long as the greenhouse is vented somehow, it would be a great way to dry wood. A lot of small sawmill owners use solar kilns to dry lumber, and all they consist of are greenhouse roofs, insulation and a fan.


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 1, 2009)

HECK YEAH!!!!

Just set up the fans to come on with the Humidistat.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## mschoff (Dec 1, 2009)

I built a 14 x 18 x 7 tall greenhouse out of pvc 1 in with greenhouse plastic. and I have to tell you it does dry faster. I also put doors at both ends it seems to suck the moisture out of the wood.


----------



## stint (Dec 1, 2009)

If the greenhouse is on a cement pad and/or moisture barrier, I would think it would be an excellent "solar seasoner"

Especially if set up with airflow from bottom to top vents


----------



## timothykamp (Dec 1, 2009)

A long time ago, I had the idea of going out and getting a bunch of 3/4 or 1" conduit, cutting it to lenghts, and making a geodesic dome somewhat like this:
http://www.byexample.com/projects/current/dome_construction/

I figured if it was 30' diameter, about 15' high, I could pile a ton of wood in it, coat it with plastic, and dry wood in it. I also theorized that I could heat it with a woodstove and have a nice place to split out of the wind and rain.

Never got built, my source for conduit at steep discounts dried up...back to stacking in rows, covering during the winter, and splitting outside.


----------



## getwood (Dec 4, 2009)

If it requires moving the wood again I wouldn’t do it. Here is a study you might find interesting. 

http://familyforests.com/research/documents/DryingFirewoodinKiln.pdf


----------



## demographic (Dec 4, 2009)

timothykamp said:


> A long time ago, I had the idea of going out and getting a bunch of 3/4 or 1" conduit, cutting it to lenghts, and making a geodesic dome somewhat like this:
> http://www.byexample.com/projects/current/dome_construction/
> 
> I figured if it was 30' diameter, about 15' high, I could pile a ton of wood in it, coat it with plastic, and dry wood in it. I also theorized that I could heat it with a woodstove and have a nice place to split out of the wind and rain.
> ...



I've been interested in Richard Buckminster Fullers designs for years but have never seen that page, thanks for posting the link.


----------



## timothykamp (Dec 4, 2009)

@ Getwood - - that's quite an interesting article about how little the effect of a solar kiln is. 

After researching and selling firewood for the past 5 or 6 years, experience has taught me that stacking rows a little apart so air can circulate and covering the tops of the piles to keep snow and some rain off is the best method I've come up with so far. 

Anyone ever try piling it in those weird haystack looking things that are supposed to dry wood faster?


----------



## carpenter383 (Dec 4, 2009)

timothykamp said:


> @ Getwood - - that's quite an interesting article about how little the effect of a solar kiln is.
> 
> After researching and selling firewood for the past 5 or 6 years, experience has taught me that stacking rows a little apart so air can circulate and covering the tops of the piles to keep snow and some rain off is the best method I've come up with so far.
> 
> Anyone ever try piling it in those weird haystack looking things that are supposed to dry wood faster?



Yup It's called a hultz hausen, I don't have much faith in the hype that it will dry wood in 3 months, but it looks neat and is a good way to store alot of wood in a small area.


Well I can't seem to get the picture of my hultz hausen to upload on here.


----------

